# What Heater To Use On My 180



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys got my 180 up and running i have one ac110 running with a fx5 getting set up for it.now i have one marineland 400watt heater in there now.i think there is a better way to heat it possible 2 250watt heaters or even inline but i see they are not very big 300 watts thats it.give me your opinion guys i need them. my golds need to get in there new home.
fred


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Ideally 2 400 watt would heat ip the tank quick. Two 250 watt would prob be sufficient as they would be the highest you could go shatterproof wise


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Via Aqua makes 2 shatter proof heaters, one is stainless steel and the other is titanium. they range from like 50 watts upto 300 watts. I have one 300 watt and it keeps my 125 gallon heated nicely. I have it placed in the bottom middle of the tank running horizontal over my air stone to help disperse the heat.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I have two 300W fluval e series in my 170g, works wonders, you should look into them cause they're 10x better than any other heater you'll find.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a stealth pro 200watt for my 130g and have no problems it stays at 82.2


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

just ordered 2 fluval e 300watt heaters im going that route at this time hope it works.the 400watt marineland i have in there now is set at 80 and the temp is 70 so its off.
fred


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

the temp isnt off, its not strong enough to keep up to heating the tank. im sure you will notice a big difference.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> just ordered 2 fluval e 300watt heaters im going that route at this time hope it works.the 400watt marineland i have in there now is set at 80 and the temp is 70 so its off.
> fred


Wasted your money bro! You should have gone with one Ebo Jager 300w for 28 bucks! I heard only the best reviews on that bad ass! and it is rated from 159 to 264 gallon tanks!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you could go with titanium heater, think they have available up to 1000W range
here's a link that has titanium heater goes to 800W http://www.catalinaa...php?cPath=42_43
put it in a heater guard or cover it with PVC pipe with holes drilled out if you worry about fish get burn from it.

if you go with multiple heaters it would be better to hook all of them up on a temperature controller so you don't run into multiple heaters turn on and off at different times due to different tolerance in the temperature sensor (wast of electricity).
I have two 300W heater in the sump hooked up to a blueline biotherm temperature controller rated up to 1000W. temperature sensor goes in the tank and heaters are in the sump, just set the temperature setting on the heaters to max and the temperature controller will turn them on and off as needed.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> you could go with titanium heater, think they have available up to 1000W range
> here's a link that has titanium heater goes to 800W http://www.catalinaa...php?cPath=42_43
> put it in a heater guard or cover it with PVC pipe with holes drilled out if you worry about fish get burn from it.
> 
> ...


I think my route is way easier and a lot cheaper!


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> just set the temperature setting on the heaters to max and the temperature controller will turn them on and off as needed.


...just a word of caution, if you set it to "max" then if your temperature controller fails/sticks, you'll cook your fish - quick suggestion, if you want the temp to be 80, set your heaters to 81/82, so if the sensor on the temperature controller fails, then the internal thermostat on the heater will act as a safe guard and should shut your heaters down at 81/82 - avoiding fish soup.
You can only do this with heaters that have an internal thermostat, most titanium heaters don't have an internal thermostat so you have a higher chance of fish soup if you go titanium.
The other suggestion is if you go with 2 heaters, set one up as I described above, and set the other one to 79/78. That way if the temperature controller/other heater fail and don't come on as needed, the 2nd heater will kick in and prevent your temperature from dropping to ice cube levels.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO 2 heaters on all tanks above 55. Espicially if you live in a cold climate. Failsafe, and they work 1/2 as hard...extending their life.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

as of right now the 2 300watt fluval e are working great they seem to be a good product compaired to marine land and aqua clear no problem yet.
thanks guys 
fred


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

bricklr said:


> as of right now the 2 300watt fluval e are working great they seem to be a good product compaired to marine land and aqua clear no problem yet.
> thanks guys
> fred


Btw nothing has problems usually when new. Time is what shows a product's true colors!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Piranha feeder said:


> as of right now the 2 300watt fluval e are working great they seem to be a good product compaired to marine land and aqua clear no problem yet.
> thanks guys
> fred


Btw nothing has problems usually when new. Time is what shows a product's true colors!
[/quote] I beg to differ! Climate does matter! My heaters are on a lot more now than in the summer! And I'd rather not SCRAMBLE AROUND IN A PANIC looking for a heater if one goes and there's no backup!


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

bricklr said:


> as of right now the 2 300watt fluval e are working great they seem to be a good product compaired to marine land and aqua clear no problem yet.
> thanks guys
> fred


Btw nothing has problems usually when new. Time is what shows a product's true colors!
[/quote] I beg to differ! Climate does matter! My heaters are on a lot more now than in the summer! And I'd rather not SCRAMBLE AROUND IN A PANIC looking for a heater if one goes and there's no backup!








[/quote]

It depends on your house temp! I keep my house warm so my heater barely even works I could turn it off and the tank temp would stay at 80* all day!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha feeder said:


> as of right now the 2 300watt fluval e are working great they seem to be a good product compaired to marine land and aqua clear no problem yet.
> thanks guys
> fred


Btw nothing has problems usually when new. Time is what shows a product's true colors!
[/quote] I beg to differ! Climate does matter! My heaters are on a lot more now than in the summer! And I'd rather not SCRAMBLE AROUND IN A PANIC looking for a heater if one goes and there's no backup!








[/quote]

It depends on your house temp! I keep my house warm so my heater barely even works I could turn it off and the tank temp would stay at 80* all day!
[/quote]

Climate does matter but more important is your house. If the tanks in an uninsulated garrage you will need a larger heater then if its in an insulated living room thats both air conditioned during summer and heated durign winter. You can find some charts out there that have tank size and amount of water needed to be heated then it will give you the needed heater wattage


----------

